# 1998 radio antenna replacement



## denfoote (May 10, 2007)

OK.
The evil carwash broke off the antenna on my 1998 Frontier. 
How do I get the old one out so that I can put the new antenna in???
Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Depends how it broke and what needs to be replaced. If the mast broked off, you will need to get the threaded portion of the mast out of the base. Sometimes the part is loose and you can get a small pair of needle nose pliers to unscrew it. If not, you need to use a small drillbit and carefully drill it and use a small ez out to remove it, unless you have reverse drill bits, which sometimes will grab it and remove it while drilling. If you need to replace the base, you'll have to remove the inner wheel housing plastic cover to access the bolts that attache the bottom of the base to the body of the vehicle. There is also a plastic grommet around the cable that presses into the body that needs to be popped out. The nut on the top of the base and spacers need to be removed. The glove box and panel behind it need to be removed to access and unplug the cable. I usually tie a string to the end of the cable to help pull the new cable through. Pull the antennae base out through the wheel well and reverse to install.


----------

